# Let's See Some "butts" ...



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

Okay guys ... show us some backsides














!










Swiss Army Air Boss Mach lV (Unitas 6497)

With a crazy 7:30 Eater
















http://www.maserati.ca/upload/image/SW_out...04_bmp_xnv2.jpg

Got any display backs to show us?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mark,

There are 3 pages worth just here.









Cheers

Paul


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> Mark,
> 
> There are 3 pages worth just here.Â
> 
> ...


Well, just imagine my embarrassment














...

Please place my post to the end of y'alls ~ Sorry









Thanks for the link, Paul







Don't mind my seeing-eye dog







LOL!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

This watch is beautiful and I was thinking to buy it in the future but I'm afraid it will be too big for me. Can you tell me please what is the lug-to-lug distance on this one?

And congratulations for owning this huge malamute


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

adrian said:


> Can you tell me please what is the lug-to-lug distance on this one?
> 
> And congratulations for owning this huge malamute


Hi Adrian









Thanks! It is 49.5mm lug to lug, 46mm in diameter, and 23.5mm interlug distance.

Big or not, it has great presense on the wrist and is extremely easy to read.

If you get one, you won't be disappointed







!

Keep me posted ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

not seen one with the dial at that angle b4, makes a change from the sub secs at 9.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

What camera do you use Mark ?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

And another "butt"!!


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

Roy said:


> What camera do you use Mark ?


Hi Roy









It is an Olympus D490 Zoom Digital Camera. It is about four years old and is only 2.1 MPixels. I have owned Olympus cameras for years. I am getting these results because of the Zuiko lens.

I'd like to get an Olympus SLR digital, but I'm about usd $1500.00 short









I am pleased with it, though


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

Okay, Griff
















You "crack" me up


----------

